

Ask HN: Where can I find 1-3 week freelance projects? - corbinpage

I started freelancing in June and have found a couple 3-6 month projects to pay the bills.<p>However, I usually have 2-3 weeks off between projects since start dates and end dates never seem to perfectly align. I&#x27;d like to continue generating an income during this time even if it&#x27;s at a reduced rate.<p>Are there any good resources online for picking up small 1-3 week projects?<p>Site upgrades, small feature requests, writing scripts, etc.?<p>Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.
======
safelysell
Hi, im interested. Im looking for a simple bookmarklet to be written for
chrome, mozilla, safari. How can i contact you to discuss further?

